# I have an '02 and an '08 Gaggia Classic..



## jarm (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi guys,

I recently purchased two Gaggia Classics, both for reasonable prices. I have given both a good descale, complete tear down and clean.

The one with the printed logo is a '02 model

The one with the raised silver logo is an '08 model

https://goo.gl/photos/3hpMsYjh6fnKWBAA6

Interestingly, both are 1425W models. I was expecting the newer to be lower Wattage as per some forum posts, but I guess not in this case! (this is going off the info on the back).

The only mechanical difference I could notice was the change in model of the water pump. The only other minor differences I can remember are the '08 has an angled steamwand, label is different and the porterfilter's handle is different (I forgot to check to see if the 3 way solenoid was different).

I am looking to combine the best parts from both for my machine, and sell off the other. It looks like both machines are in great cond so I think both will be great machines. Although both have a slight leak in the steam wand, the '02 one slightly worse. I'm sure i'll find some quality info on how to fix it on these forums.

I've got a Silvia wand and a BCG820 in the mail, and looking to get a naked portafilter when I can afford it.

Just wondering if there are any other differences I may have overlooked? Also - is there any good tests to check the performance of each machine anyone can reccomend? I guess things like coffee taste, how long the steam lasts. I think some things may be a bit hard due to the temperature surfing and not really knowing either machine well yet.

Just want to make sure I make the most of it before I sell off the 2nd machine.

Cheers!

Jonny


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

If you have a portafilter pressure guage, running the machine with that in place and checking a) you get good pressure (which you can then adjust via opv mod) and b) there are no leaks would be good bang for your buck.

This one is ok and cheap

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Portafilter-Pressure-Tester-Espresso-Machines/dp/B00ONTGKNA


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would do the thermostat tests - or just replace them for £10 per machine - in my experience they are often off by by a few degrees

read this taken from coffee crew - terrible name - sounds like a rapping nescaf advert with gareth hunt

*Proofing the machine*



*
* How do you know that your brand new machine is not a dud or a factory lemon?

If you have primed the machine successfully (see previous section) the pump is probably OK.

Checking for initial leaks is a good idea too.

Most importantly, you want to check the performance of your thermostats.

The Gaggia Classic has two thermostats - a brewing thermostat and a steam thermostat.

You want to test two things:

1. brewing water temperature and recovery

2. steaming capability

The most well known and simplest brewing temperature test is the "styrofoam cup test"

Turn on your machine and wait at least 15 -20 minutes so that it is thoroughly warmed up.

Get a small styrofoam cup of the take-out variety and mark a line measuring the 2 ounce level, and another mark measuring the 3 ounce level. In metric terms that's roughly 60 ml and 90 ml respectively. Next, you will need to find a good quality dial type frothing thermometer and insert it horizontally through the cup. The point of the thermometer should not puncture the other side and the thermometer should be inserted low enough in the cup that the stem is covered by water. Place the cup along with the thermometer underneath your group and turn ON the brew switch and draw at least two ounces of water. Turn OFF the brew switch when you have enough water in the cup. Measure the maximum temperature achieved.

Repeat this test several times in a row using the 2 ounce mark. Do the test again using the 3 ounce mark.

If you are not attaining at least 192F (89C) in all tests, then your thermostat is running too cool. I would be tempted to either return the machine or replace the thermostat.

The next test measures the steaming capabilities of your new machine.

Measure out exactly 10 ounces of water in your frothing pitcher. Insert your frothing thermometer. Remove any frothing assist devices as you will need to use the bare wand. Click on the steam switch and wait for the red "ready light" to come on.

Start steaming by opening up the black steam knob. You will notice the red light will go off after a short time indicating that the boiler heating elements are on and are actively heating the water. Keep steaming until the temperature light comes back on. Record the temperature. If it is not at least 140F (60C), your steam thermostat is running too cool and should be replaced. The steam thermostat is very easy to replace and if you can wield a screwdriver, you can replace it yourself in a couple of minutes [keeping the usual precautions about working on electrical equipment in mind]. If you are replacing a thermostat, always remember to hand tighten only. Never use a wrench to tighten a thermostat on this machine. If you do not feel comfortable doing repairs yourself, return it or send it in for a warranty repair.


----------



## jarm (Nov 28, 2016)

just bought the pressure gauge and adapter from ebay. cheers for the hot tip!


----------



## jarm (Nov 28, 2016)

have done the water temp tests, and the steam was good but the water temp was way off. but i wonder, does anyone, even with new thermostats get close to the 192F/89C they talk about? and if people do get close, please advise where they bought it from  cheers


----------

